

How I saved my Porsche from a flood by floating it - polynomial
http://gizmodo.com/5799401/how-i-saved-my-porsche-from-a-flood-by-floating-it

======
polynomial
Interview here: [http://993c4s.com/porsche-culture/humor/floating-
porsche-964...](http://993c4s.com/porsche-culture/humor/floating-
porsche-964-interview-with-owner/)

